# What is it????



## shadetree_1 (Dec 17, 2015)

Found in the White Mountains of Northern Arizona at an elevation of about 9,000 ft. Any ideas??? I know that comments are not allowed here but you can PM me with your thoughts.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 17, 2015)

What can't be seen in the picture is that nearly every eye has bright red center. My buddy found this about a mile from the house on a ridge top a year ago and just brought it by for me to identify and, I can't. We can get there on quads but not with all the snow we have had in the last couple of weeks so might not be able to get any more till spring.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2015)

Either someone moved the thread, or you weren't where u thought u were  . 
Coloring is similar to manzanita burl.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

It was moved.


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2015)

That does look spectacular !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 17, 2015)

I have been all over these mountains in the last 35 years and I have never seen Manzanita around here but who knows maybe my buddy found it on the one ridge I never hit, I thought that I had hunted elk in ever place known to man on this mountain but then again I was looking for fur not wood so we shall see, we are going to try to get our quads in there but if I have to winch him all the way in I say wait till spring.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 18, 2015)

Gorgeous burl, whatever it is. Can't wait to see if you find more of this treasure. Chuck


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> It was moved.


Ripjack13 how does a fella know where you guys like stuff put......I know some is a give'n but other times it a guess.....just ask'n


----------



## Tclem (Dec 18, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Ripjack13 how does a fella know where you guys like stuff put......I know some is a give'n but other times it a guess.....just ask'n


He doesn't know. He closes his eyes and picks a thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Dec 18, 2015)

My fault, I knew where it went, been around here long enough to know, I just blew it, sorry for the confusion guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Ripjack13 how does a fella know where you guys like stuff put......I know some is a give'n but other times it a guess.....just ask'n



If you have some sort of wood like Joe had and you want to know what it is, you put in the 
*Wood Identification & Characteristics of Wood* area....


...if you just want to show off your stuff, _without getting replies_, you put it in the 
*Recent Finds, Coming Attractions, & Wood Showcase* area....

Other stuff goes in it's respective area. 

@shadetree_1 , It's all fine Joe. No worries. 
I wonder what it is also. It is very good looking stuff. Can you find more when you go up next time, but try to take pix of the leaves and bark. 
Unless Mark or Paul have a clue,
@Mr. Peet or @phinds 

I have absolutely no clue on it....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 18, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> If you have some sort of wood like Joe had and you want to know what it is, you put in the
> *Wood Identification & Characteristics of Wood* area....
> Thanks ripjack13. ....just wonder'n
> Try'n to do it right here....CWS is concerned since I throw his name around a bit......but hey he told bout this site ! .......board needs to have a chat with him.......
> ...


See Curt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 18, 2015)

Too vague. Are you showing a root mass, a stem cross-section, a burl /narl or a piece found lying on the ground? I thought Ericacae genus first thought but need more details.


----------

